# Brittany Ferries in West Channel



## 96523 (Oct 14, 2005)

I just got an email from Brittany Ferries offering 20% off their fares in the West Channel and to Santander. On checking prices via the Internet for 28th August and back mid September I was offered £230 return Portsmouth to St Malo - still a lot but saving about 150 miles each way on the road to Dover and the same on the other side it is just about worth the extra. Santander return (they are all return by the same route only) was under £490 which is a great deal more that 20% off for a 6m x 3m high m/h. Are they beginning to feel the pinch from their stupidly high pricing? Will we see even better deals over the next couple of months?


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Is this the Plymouth/Santander route? Is the price for a return and does it include cabin charges?

If so then given the time of year it's an extraordinary price :?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Western Channel*

Hi

Obviously a little pressure from new operator AT-Ferries (advertises on MHF) and LDLines.

Every little helps!

Rapide561


----------



## 96523 (Oct 14, 2005)

*West Channel Ferries*

Hi Pete
This is the Plymouth/Santander route but does not include cabins.
Alan


----------



## sailor (Aug 23, 2005)

Does it include a boat????

Might sound a silly question but last time I booked Santander to Plymouth I arrived at santander to be told the boat was still in england, and I would have to drive to Caen, some 650 miles to get an alternative. OK unless - like us - you have one and a half days to do it.

I will not book this crossing again, however cheap.


----------

